# 25 hp 4-stroke mercury issue



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

If anyone can point me in the right direction please. I have a 15 month old( bought new)Mercury 4-stroke efi bigfoot motor that is runnning oddly. Starts/idles perfectly but bogs down with approx. 25% plus throttle. It started with an overheat alarm one day after running about 1/4 mile. Water was flowing out the indicator but i shut it down for a minute, checked for obstructions(none) and restarted. It ran fine til coming back and started to surge a couple of times and then it wouldn't run more than a little over idle. It wasn't hot but I did notice that the water wasn't staying consistant out of the indicator, strong stream for a while and then about 50% flow for a few seconds. Anyone got ant ideas, besides "it's a Mercury".


----------

